# BLM mustang critique



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I like her, lots of chrome! Her legs look good and she has nice bone. I like her back too though there is something ever so slightly off with her back end. Im new to this so dont rely heavily on my evaluation XD!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I like her too. Of course not ideal photos to assess. The one thing I see is that she is slightly back at the knee. Maybe a touch long backed. Overall looks like a nice mover and lots of substance.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Here are some i found with slightly better confo
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6735&mygalleryview=

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6733&mygalleryview=

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6740&mygalleryview=

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6927&mygalleryview=

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6928&mygalleryview=


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone. It's incredibly hard to select a horse from a few photos. 

Those are nice horses, KQ, but some of them have much shorter necks than I like and I'm not sure about the eye on a couple of them. 

The one I'm looking at does look long backed to me, as well as a little high hocked and possibly some other conformational flaws with her hocks--too hard to tell from the photos. She has a soft eye in all of the photos, which is also appealing to me, and probably more important than finding a horse with the best conformation, although that's important too. I also like that she appears to have good self carriage.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well this one has they eye and carriage you are looking for but a slightly long back
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6935&mygalleryview=

She is flashy but i dont think she has they sof eye. She carried herself well though
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6864&mygalleryview=

I like this one
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6885&mygalleryview=

I really like this flly. She looks sweet and curious
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6738&mygalleryview=

IDK why, maybe its his hind end and neck, but this guy reminds me of a lippizaner
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6913&mygalleryview=

This mare has a very sweet eye and she seems well balanced. maybe a tad long through the back.
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6642&mygalleryview=

And this is a stocky lil mare
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6449&mygalleryview=


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im not trying to discourage you from her, just looking at others to be positive . She is a nice mare truly . When it comes to auctions its always good to have a plan B horse if she goes for more than you are willing to pay.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

I agree about options, KQ! And I didn't at all think you were being discouraging. I asked for feedback, and you gave me exactly what I asked for. I truly appreciate your comments and the effort you took so find some other possible options. I have a couple of others I might be interested in, but I might also wait for another auction rather than get one I'm not totally excited about.

There are some really wonderful looking horses on there. Since she doesn't have flashy color (other than her little bit of chrome) I don't think she will be bid up past my budget. But you never know. I could be disappointed.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have noticed people bid for color over confo! there was a dun gelding a cuple auctions back that was horribly wasp waisted. And the nice horses i was eyeing did not even get a bid, but that gelding almost hit $700! It made my brain hurt DX!


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

The first one is actually my second choice! Totally not my style, but she certainly is a looker. My biggest hesitation with her is her size at 3 years old. She still has some growth likely and I prefer a smaller horse (I'm kinda short). 

My other concern with her is the HMA she is from. I know it's no guarantee of heritage, but I'd like to try to adopt from an HMA known to have at least some old world blood and not all released ranch stock. 

I'd also be concerned that she would be pricey since she is so flashy. But I'm going to keep my eye on her.



KigerQueen said:


> Well this one has they eye and carriage you are looking for but a slightly long back
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6935&mygalleryview=
> 
> She is flashy but i dont think she has they sof eye. She carried herself well though
> ...


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> I have noticed people bid for color over confo! there was a dun gelding a cuple auctions back that was horribly wasp waisted. And the nice horses i was eyeing did not even get a bid, but that gelding almost hit $700! It made my brain hurt DX!


They surely seem to, don't they. In the last auction, the two highest bids were for horses with flashy color, and they were somewhere in the $2000-3000 range. 

As much as color is nice, I can't pick a horse based on it. All other things being equal, I will definitely take that into consideration and I absolutely do have colors I prefer (I love buckskins, grullos, sabinos, and pewter greys) but that's gravy, and not the potatoes. I need good potatoes first!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I like the last two and the filly myself XD! I have no business getting a mustang (can hardly handle my arab) but im aloud to window shop XD!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

KQ, most of the horses you picked out looked a little downhill. I personally like the first filly, Frieda that you posted. She is a sporty type, athletic, and I think she would make an excellent english horse and possibly a jumper. She is leggy, but that is not a fault IMO but something I look for. Her neck ties in a little high. She is a _beautiful_ mover, you can see with how high she lifts her legs. Would make an excellent dressage horse as well. Love her head, refined but not excessively arab small. IMO, just a beautiful filly. Definitely look for a backup though, because of what KQ said. In fact if I were you, I'd have a 1, 2, and 3 horse, just in case.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know where you live, but if close enough go to an actual holding facilities and take a look that is MUCH better than the online auctions. Compared to the few horses from each facility that you can view and bid on online, most of the holding facilities have between 500-1500 horses to choose from! Most can be adopted for $125 (if I remember right). And you can get a sense of temperament (some are super flighty, others come right up to you) as well as see how they interact with the other horses, how they move, etc. I grew up near the facility in Burns, OR. There are always WAY more horses than they show online available, and some of them are SUPER nice and might be a better fit for you.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Its somewhat a trade off with being down hill, I was trying to find a shorter backed horse. I also chalked up the downhillness to being uneven ground.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

There is something I like about this filly and I can't really say what. She is a very athletic, eventing type. She looks a little awkward right now, but I think she will really grow into herself. 

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6931&mygalleryview=

This filly is also a sporty type.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6939

She's quite the little thing at 13 hands.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6914

I can see some spanish blood here.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6825

This one looks nice.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6741

Really like this one. She looks a little lacking in the hind end, but she could grow into herself.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6937

If all else fails, you can get this guy! :lol:

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6771


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

When I got Bella I actually was high bid on two yearlings (online auction) and settled on Bella after the auction. She was shipped from CA to OK for pick up & when I went to get her I was told if I didn't want her after seeing her in person I could select another horse from that holding facility. I got her for $125 cause she was just a little fuzzy brown horse, but she has turned into a really nice brown mare, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I like the mare you picked out, just one question, do these horses have any farrier work done on them? It`s hard to see in the sand but the one foot I could see looked long but other than that she is lovely.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

XD! Love the last one! The spanish looking horse, looks like the lines on him are whip lines 0.0'. 
Not a fan of the paint because of the back end. I can bet he will go over 1k.

Op are you looking for a stocky type of a english type?


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Bellasmom said:


> When I got Bella I actually was high bid on two yearlings (online auction) and settled on Bella after the auction. She was shipped from CA to OK for pick up & when I went to get her I was told if I didn't want her after seeing her in person I could select another horse from that holding facility. I got her for $125 cause she was just a little fuzzy brown horse, but she has turned into a really nice brown mare, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is your avatar a picture of Bella?

Sometimes the little fuzzy ones are the best!


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Woodhaven said:


> I like the mare you picked out, just one question, do these horses have any farrier work done on them? It`s hard to see in the sand but the one foot I could see looked long but other than that she is lovely.


They supposedly have farrier work done occasionally, but none that I've every seen have. They all have terribly cared for feet coming out of the BLM facilities, but a good trim works wonders. Many of them look incredibly flat footed in these photos.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

OP, I really like that first mare you posted. Love her trot, and the chrome she has is so cute. I also really like the first two fillies horseluver posted, especially the first one. She's tall and has such an intelligent, pretty eye.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> KQ, most of the horses you picked out looked a little downhill. I personally like the first filly, Frieda that you posted. She is a sporty type, athletic, and I think she would make an excellent english horse and possibly a jumper. She is leggy, but that is not a fault IMO but something I look for. Her neck ties in a little high. She is a _beautiful_ mover, you can see with how high she lifts her legs. Would make an excellent dressage horse as well. Love her head, refined but not excessively arab small. IMO, just a beautiful filly. Definitely look for a backup though, because of what KQ said. In fact if I were you, I'd have a 1, 2, and 3 horse, just in case.


What I can tell of her movement, plus her self-carriage, are what attracted me to her most. I don't mind that her neck ties in high as long as it's not the short, very thick neck a lot of them have. I think those thick necks are a product of all of the old cavalry stock in these herds. I haven't seen another that seems to have the same apparent movement she does. My original background is in eventing/dressage, so I think I have that bias permanently etched in my brain, although I doubt I'd ever jump again. I incorporate dressage principles in everything I do, but am not looking for a dressage horse per se.

I have some backups, but none call to me like she does.

Thanks.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Tryst said:


> I don't know where you live, but if close enough go to an actual holding facilities and take a look that is MUCH better than the online auctions. Compared to the few horses from each facility that you can view and bid on online, most of the holding facilities have between 500-1500 horses to choose from! Most can be adopted for $125 (if I remember right). And you can get a sense of temperament (some are super flighty, others come right up to you) as well as see how they interact with the other horses, how they move, etc. I grew up near the facility in Burns, OR. There are always WAY more horses than they show online available, and some of them are SUPER nice and might be a better fit for you.


I wish I were close to a facility, I'd definitely go look. But I'm more than a day's drive from one. I can pickup about an hour and a half away, but they don't have horses available to look at. I decided that if I get her and see her and she's not what I'd expect, I'd consider not taking her, but I would have to be severely disappointed as I know that would give her a strike and that's the last thing I want to do to one of these horses.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Definitely the last one! Disclaimer: I am not joking! We have a mini donkey and he is the BEST ever!

Some nice choices, otherwise. Thank you. I actually really love that 2 year old roan filly. I am looking for one a little older, but she's definitely a thought. What's another year to wait. 


horseluvr2524 said:


> There is something I like about this filly and I can't really say what. She is a very athletic, eventing type. She looks a little awkward right now, but I think she will really grow into herself.
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6931&mygalleryview=
> 
> ...


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I can see some spanish blood here.
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6825


I see some Spanish, and possibly some old cavalry Morgan. I love a proud head. I think she's really beautiful.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

This is how their feet get done. I can see why they are not ontop of it.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> XD! Love the last one! The spanish looking horse, looks like the lines on him are whip lines 0.0'.
> Not a fan of the paint because of the back end. I can bet he will go over 1k.
> 
> Op are you looking for a stocky type of a english type?


Firstly, I am looking for a good, sound minded, healthy horse. An online auction is probably the WORST place for that, but hey, I love a good challenge. 

I'm a very experienced horsewoman, but am getting older so I don't want a horse that's going to be too much of a handful. My background is in eventing and dressage and working "problem" horses from all disciplines. These days, I trail ride, trick train, and still mess around a little with dressage. 

I'd like a smaller horse, well under 15hh at maturity, preferably under 14h2.

For age, I'm looking at 3-5, with 4 being optimal.

I really would prefer not to have one from an HMA known only for bloodlines from released ranch stock. If that's what I really wanted I'd just go find some kind of grade horse.

As for type, I'm not sure. A wider variety have caught my eye. I do like a nice mover and a nice eye, both characteristics the mare I posted have.

In addition to some of the ones we've talked about here, I like these for some incredibly unknown reason.

I like the eye and very kind face and color on her, but she's much stockier than I tend to like, very long. She's a great size and from an HMA that interests me. Because of her color, I'm worried she will be pricey. She look alike a horse that would hug me for hours on a bad day.

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6823&mygalleryview=

I love the look of this one, although she is not my typical "type." She's a little big at 3, so she's further down on my list than she would be if she were smaller. 
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6930&mygalleryview=

I really like this little angel even though she's younger than I'm looking for.
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6741

This cutie is really not at all what I am looking for for a number of reason, but I think she has the SWEETEST face so I'm giving her a shout out. 
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6447&mygalleryview=


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

The first thing I want to do when I get a mustang in is take of that @(#*$ tag that makes them look like a piece of meat. 

The second thing is to get them gentled enough to work on their feet and basic grooming. I hate that they are handled like cattle, but I do understand the practical necessities of the situation.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

There are plenty of inmates in prison more then enough to expand the program and have all the horses gentled enough to have basic care.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

My first choice is still the same. This is my new second choice:
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6930&mygalleryview=

Bidding opened today, but they haven't approved anyone yet as far as I can tell, so no horses have been bid on yet. Hopefully it will start soon. I'm getting a bit anxious.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I wanted to point out that your first horse is 14 hands and the second is 15, and I know that little bit of height counts!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> I really like this flly. She looks sweet and curious
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=6738&mygalleryview=


This mare is one of my favorite picks out of this months choices!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I jumped into this late but you do realize that whether you get the chromy chestnut or that flashy brown (dark bay?), you HAVE to start a thread with pictures and a training journal, right?! I am such a sucker for mustangs. I'm not sure that I'll ever be up to gentling one myself but I sure to love to ogle.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

MaximasMommy said:


> I wanted to point out that your first horse is 14 hands and the second is 15, and I know that little bit of height counts!


Yes, I prefer smaller now that I'm older, but cut my eye teeth on 16hh+ OTTBs, so I can deal with a larger horse if I have to. Thanks for the comment, that can be critical to some.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

danicelia24 said:


> This mare is one of my favorite picks out of this months choices!


She's adorable, but younger than what I am looking for. She's also sabino, which I love.

There are more than a few 2 year olds I'd love to take home.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Endiku said:


> I jumped into this late but you do realize that whether you get the chromy chestnut or that flashy brown (dark bay?), you HAVE to start a thread with pictures and a training journal, right?! I am such a sucker for mustangs. I'm not sure that I'll ever be up to gentling one myself but I sure to love to ogle.


Assuming I get her, I'd be happy to update anyone who is interested. I am hoping for lots of fun (of the safe kind, not the rodeo kind).


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Frieda said:


> Yes, I prefer smaller now that I'm older, but cut my eye teeth on 16hh+ OTTBs, so I can deal with a larger horse if I have to. Thanks for the comment, that can be critical to some.


Ohmygosh I know what you mean. I got a Lipizzaner who is just shy of 15 hands and love his height! I was also tickled when I got to switch from the 16h "horse" lesson horse to the cute leeettle pony lesson .. pony. I just love the lil guys. I don't need to be riding on stilts, you know!?


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

MaximasMommy said:


> Ohmygosh I know what you mean. I got a Lipizzaner who is just shy of 15 hands and love his height! I was also tickled when I got to switch from the 16h "horse" lesson horse to the cute leeettle pony lesson .. pony. I just love the lil guys. I don't need to be riding on stilts, you know!?


My last horse was about 15hh. My mother's is just over 14hh, and I love it!

I just can't physically do anymore what I could in my 20s and 30s and I'm totally game for a cute and fun old lady horse. 

I'd love a Lipizzaner! How nice for you!

I finally got approved and got a bid in! Very excited!

The woman front he BLM who interviewed me was very nice. I kind of interviewed her back and found out a few things. She said about 50 people register to bid but not all of those who register actually follow through. She also said that most of the bids are for the horses with flashy color and not all in the auction get adopted. Very sad.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

So as much as I thought I wanted that mare, I ended up adopting a different horse. I connected with a volunteer at the Canyon City facility who has been on the ground and interacted with the horses there to help me make a more informed choice. She happens to be hauling another horse right through my area in about two weeks, so I adopted a horse out of that facility. I'll also get him about 5 weeks earlier than if I bought at auction.

He's not exactly what I was thinking of, but after getting feedback from her, I can be more comfortable about what's inside his head, so his outside isn't as important to me. Although I do love grullos, so that's a definite plus. 

So here he is, if it's not too much trouble, I'd very much appreciate some HONEST feedback. He is what he is and I am more interested in what's in his head than in a pretty package. She did say that these were bad pics of him and that he's really gorgeous, but we shall see. 

3763 - Canon City Mustangs

I have to commend her on the work she does to help adopt these horses. She works for free and tries to help people connect with the right horse for them, even doing what she can to help people find shipping arrangements. Here's her site if you know of anyone looking for a mustang:

Canon City Mustangs - Home

He's 4 and was captured in the Augusta Mountain HMA. It's a small HMA and there's no real information on that herd available so I will have him DNA tested when he settles in.

I have named him Augustus, but will probably call him Auggie. I wanted to try to name whatever horse I got after where they were from, so I'm glad he's not from Fish Creek or Murderer's Pass!


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

I almost forgot, the staff at both BLM offices I have dealt with have been OUTSTANDING. They have gone above and beyond to help me adopt and are incredibly knowledgeable and helpful. I am not always happy about where my tax dollars go, but I am absolutely sure the dollars going to pay these folks are well spent.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I think he is adorable and just want to wish you many happy days with him!


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh, I actually quite like him. I think he will actually build up into a nice, solid horse. I'm glad you were able to work with someone on the ground who knows the horses and cares enough to match them up with the right homes. I am excited to watch his progress with you and looking forward to seeing updates in the future!

My BFF's mustang came from China Lake (I think the Centennial HMA) and he won several grand championships at the mustang show many years ago. Versatile guy and excelled at quite a few disciplines. He's about 25 now and is teaching her kids to ride. He has the patience of a saint. They are just wonderful horses.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to live in canon city! Ummm i would keep an eye in him for fatty growths. People dont like to talk about it but in town its common knowledge. The cotter(codder?) mine is upriver from canon and there is uranium in the water from their lack of proper clean up (and there is just a lot of uranium in the mountains there too). Its also in the well water in the area as well. My family all developed the fatty tumors from the water so just keep an eye out for that.


He is a nice looking guy! We will demand more pics once he gets home XD!


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up about the tumors. I will keep a watch out for that. 

I'll post pics when he gets here. I'm anxious to see if he looks at all like the photos and what his personality is like. I'll probably start a blog for him and his progress. I would do it on this forum, but I would rather put it somewhere that I have more control over the content.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

He's home and wonderful, and much more gorgeous than the photos. Smart, willing, brave, and sweet. I started a blog for him. If anyone is interested, please PM me and I will send a link.


----------

